# Severe stomach cramps taking buccal prochlorperazine



## Lulu22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello
I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins and have been suffering from severe pregnancy sickness throughout. Until yesterday, I was being (usually mildly) sick 3-4 times per day, usually afternoons & evenings. Yesterday I woke up with severe stomach cramps and projectile vomited all day, I kept down no fluid or food at all. I went to the GP, who tested my urine and felt I had a urine infection that had made the sickness worse. She was concerned about dehydration and prescribed prochlorperazine (buccal) as well as anti biotics for the suspected UTI. I have not been sick again since taking the prochlorperazine, but I have extremely severe stomach cramps, particularly when I try to eat or drink anything. I have managed to sip enough water to get my urine output up a bit (although it is still concentrated and less than usual) but am eating very little. Is it normal to have severe stomach cramps while taking this medication, or do you think it is indicative that I have a stomach bug & maybe the anti-sickness meds might prolong this? (I have no diarrheoa). I will go back to the GP in the morning if you feel there is any cause for concern.
Many thanks in advance, it is wonderful that you offer your time in this way.
Lulu


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lulu

It's not something I have experienced no but ill move your post to the pharmacists they may have more information 

How are things now? Are you still drinking? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lulu22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Kaz
Thanks so much for your reply. Yes,I am still drinking and haven't been sick. I went to the GP and she felt it was acid reflux plus some damage to my stomach from being sick too often. It seems to be much better now and I am taking some magnesium peptide. 
Thanks again
Lulu xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Where is the pain in the abdomen - upper, lower, central, radiating to the back or other pattern? Did the GP examine your tummy and check for any pain or guarding of the muscles?

Have you any really painful area?  Are you passing wind and have you had your bowels open?

There are tummy bugs going around, but you also need to rule out other things going on in the tummy if the pain and sickness are not getting better in a couple of days - e.g. gall stones, appendicitis, kidney infection etc.

It could be the acid or a tear in the stomach from retching. See how you feel over the next few days and keep taking sips of water/rehydration fluids frequently. Little drops will get in and prevent dehydration.

I am glad you are feeling a bit better and have seen the doctor again.


----------

